# New Kubota and SHoule blower



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Well with much help from Neige I decided to buy a Kubota M100x and SHoule inverted blower. I took a ride to the dealer today to check out the tractor and blower which arrived earlier in the week. It should be delivered to within a week.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

SHoule, fabriquee au Quebec! lol

U can't go wrong with Orange paint


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice tractor, I'm loooking for an m100x for next season with s houle 7' - 11' extendable plows


----------



## tavisj (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice setup good choice's, may the snow begin.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm pretty excited, can't wait to see how it works!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice set up. Good luck with it this Winter.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Very nice tractor, but I'd go with green,LOL How much did that blower cost you? Why no backblade?
I use inverted blowers too, my blowers are made by Roberge another Quebec company, very heavy duty & one backup blower made by Meteor not so heavy duty. Those Shoule blowers look very well built, Good luck with your new setup.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice tractor man, that blower looks pretty heavy duty too


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Awesome purchase, I hope it works well for you. Looks to be a similar size to our New Holland. 

That blower looks like it will definitely move some snow; what types of properties do you anticipate using it on? 

- Dan


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

This year I'm going to use it on my commercial accounts. I have 2 apartment complexes that are connected. They're basically long driveways. I'll also be using the machine for snow removal. Next season I'm going 100% residential if everything works out.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

very nice setup


----------



## JLS24 (Jul 27, 2009)

I just purchased the same snowblower from Neige. We have only had a couple very small snow events so far but it was worked very good.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Thats a beefy blower! Are you going to run a plow on the loader as well?


----------



## JLS24 (Jul 27, 2009)

We are not, there is no need to when plowing residential driveways


----------



## OrganicsL&L (Jan 30, 2009)

So how's the new set up working out? Doing all of my research now for next winter, tractors will come down to price and dealer support. Snow blower will come down to what you all recommend on here....Neige's vote will be worth 10 though!


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Our Shoule on the New Holland worked flawlessly through our recent storm of 15 plus inches. A five hour route took six. We plowed the route twice. The bugs in our unit have been worked out. After 40 years of snow plowing I am duly impressed.


----------



## OrganicsL&L (Jan 30, 2009)

Herm, you have 71 on that route, correct? I think you also said that the route wasn't super tight either. Did it take 6 hours to do it twice, or was that just once through? Any thoughts on doing a couple of private roads with one?

What size drives are they and what is the NH model?


----------



## krpalex (Apr 10, 2011)

That looks like an awesome set up, I am new to the site and i live in St. Louis I am wanting a tractor and an inverted blower very bad, I am currently bidding on a residential job which includes 115 driveways, do you think that kind of set up would be overkill for my area, our average snowfall is about 15" but last year we had 36", I am thinking of renting a tractor and buying an inverted blower, I tell you guys I have learned more in a months time reading your posts (neige) than I would have ever expected. I told the property manager about the inverted blower and I could put the snow where ever we wanted and he was very impressed by all the things I told him which I read from you guys on here. I am just not sure if we have enough snowfalls in a season to support this kind of equipment. What do you guys think oh and not sure if this is the right place for this post so sorry for that but any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

krpalex;1286891 said:


> That looks like an awesome set up, I am new to the site and i live in St. Louis I am wanting a tractor and an inverted blower very bad, I am currently bidding on a residential job which includes 115 driveways, do you think that kind of set up would be overkill for my area, our average snowfall is about 15" but last year we had 36", I am thinking of renting a tractor and buying an inverted blower, I tell you guys I have learned more in a months time reading your posts (neige) than I would have ever expected. I told the property manager about the inverted blower and I could put the snow where ever we wanted and he was very impressed by all the things I told him which I read from you guys on here. I am just not sure if we have enough snowfalls in a season to support this kind of equipment. What do you guys think oh and not sure if this is the right place for this post so sorry for that but any help would be greatly appreciated.


Welcome to Plowsite! Lots of good reading here for sure. To answer your question about if it's worth it... well I would say it depends on how you can bid it. Can you bid it with a seasonal price so you're gonna get paid no matter if it snows or not? That is how I would want to bid it.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

krpalex;1286891 said:


> That looks like an awesome set up, I am new to the site and i live in St. Louis I am wanting a tractor and an inverted blower very bad, I am currently bidding on a residential job which includes 115 driveways, do you think that kind of set up would be overkill for my area, our average snowfall is about 15" but last year we had 36", I am thinking of renting a tractor and buying an inverted blower, I tell you guys I have learned more in a months time reading your posts (neige) than I would have ever expected. I told the property manager about the inverted blower and I could put the snow where ever we wanted and he was very impressed by all the things I told him which I read from you guys on here. I am just not sure if we have enough snowfalls in a season to support this kind of equipment. What do you guys think oh and not sure if this is the right place for this post so sorry for that but any help would be greatly appreciated.


The great thing about blowing vs. plowing is when you are all done there need not be any damage to turf. With plows there is always damage to turf and then time to repair it later. In a residential community with all the drives close by you should be able to service them properly with a blower. Renting a tractor is a great idea, I'm looking to rent one myself. As far as cost goes, compare it to a plow and the (potentially) added cost of a back (pull) plow. Even though you don't get much snow be sure you have back up.


----------

